# St George Island



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

jonterr said:


> Hey guys
> Headed there next Fri Sat Sun!
> Should i take the boat?
> Takun the wife, son ,daughter in law
> ...


----------



## floridascuba (Mar 15, 2012)

yes.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

floridascuba said:


> yes.


Thanks for all the info!!!


----------



## boggob (Feb 20, 2007)

From today's newspaper in Tallahassee:
St. George Island

Captain Russ Knapp at Journeys on St. George Island ([email protected] 850 927 3259) sent in the following report: "Capt. Clint Taylor says the first cold waves have things moving. In the next week or so look for the travelers to start coming by (tuna, wahoo, sailfish). The wrecks have been holding AJs and gag grouper." Taylor suggests using big baits fished at mid-levels for amberjack, and on the bottom for gag grouper. "This weekend," said Taylor, "is open for red snapper in state waters, so get on out. The reef and wrecks should be really good. Use live bait if you can get it." In the bay Knapp said to look for redfish in the creek mouths; trout and flounder on the oyster bars. "Live bait or Gulp!s always work. If you get out early or late try top water for a lot of fun."​
People usually do well at the SGI State Park at the "Youth Camp"/ Goose Island. Lots of oyster bars and a nice channel running though. (First left, past the gate.) Otherwise people fish the East Pass on the east end or Sikes Cut in the middle. I've heard of people doing well around 4th street (I assume west) as there are some good grass flats there.

Fisherman's Choice Bait Shop on the mainland in Eastpoint is good or you could check in with Fisherman's Headquarters or Survivors on the Island for info.


----------



## floridascuba (Mar 15, 2012)

boggob said:


> From today's newspaper in Tallahassee:
> St. George Island
> 
> Captain Russ Knapp at Journeys on St. George Island ([email protected] 850 927 3259) sent in the following report: "Capt. Clint Taylor says the first cold waves have things moving. In the next week or so look for the travelers to start coming by (tuna, wahoo, sailfish). The wrecks have been holding AJs and gag grouper." Taylor suggests using big baits fished at mid-levels for amberjack, and on the bottom for gag grouper. "This weekend," said Taylor, "is open for red snapper in state waters, so get on out. The reef and wrecks should be really good. Use live bait if you can get it." In the bay Knapp said to look for redfish in the creek mouths; trout and flounder on the oyster bars. "Live bait or Gulp!s always work. If you get out early or late try top water for a lot of fun."​
> ...


Fishermans Headquarters is closed. Larry went out of business. And survivors sucks. Fishermans choice is good.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

floridascuba said:


> Fishermans Headquarters is closed. Larry went out of business. And survivors sucks. Fishermans choice is good.


Didnt take the boat!
Surf fished
Agree!
Survivors sucks
My opinion, the goob is an asshole!
Did have live shrimp!
Caught ladyfish, couple of flounder, whiting!


----------



## floridascuba (Mar 15, 2012)

jonterr said:


> Didnt take the boat!
> Surf fished
> Agree!
> Survivors sucks
> ...


I kinda wish my grandparents still owned Fish heads.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

[QUOTE="jonterr,


----------

